
The Iron Fist and the Velvet Glove: An analysis of the U.S. police (1977) - elliekelly
https://archive.org/details/ironfistvelvetgl00cent/mode/2up
======
elliekelly
The "Technology" (page 82) and "Surveillance" (page 98) sub-chapters as well
as the Index of "Law Enforcement Computerized Information Systems" (page 222)
might be of particular interest to the HN crowd.

